# Flies and Line for White Bass



## jzfrench (Apr 29, 2009)

Can anyone recommend flies that are effective for white bass. I'm planning on doing some fishing on the Pedernales/Reimers and I've been told Cpyert Minnow's and Clouser's are the way to go. Also, I'm considering having a reel for my 5wt spooled with sinking line. Is sinking line necessary?:texasflag


----------



## southpaw (Feb 25, 2009)

i would try spoon flies. We usually fish silver slabs to catch white bass so maybe a spoon fly might work as well. Be careful in the pedernales it can get really rough especially with all the rain we've been getting.


----------



## Animal Chris (May 21, 2004)

This time of year, a sparsly dressed, fast sinking fly is your best bet. In a river, a floating line will do but if you get into a larger body of water, you might want to go with a full sinking line. When I fish Buchanan, I use a line with a sink rate of 5-6 inches.

Attached is a picture of a fly developed for the creeks that empty into Sommerville called a Shaddy Clouser developed by Troy Miller

Hook: Gamakatsu SL11-3H hook, size 6 or preferably 8,
Thread: White
Eyes: Black Lead, Heavy
Tail: Neer Hair, White
Wing: Neer Hair, White; Wing 'n Flash, Ice Blue or Pearl; Neer Hair, White, Smoke Gray or Chartreuse 

Put hook in the vise the normal way (point down, shank up). 
Wrap on lead eyes with figure 8's. They give the fly some real action when fished with a floating line, almost like jigging. 
Tie in a 2" long clump of Neer Hair to the top side just in front of the lead eyes. Bind it just in front and just behind the eyes, and then follow it down the length of the shank until you get to the bend. Wrap back forward to the lead eyes, and throw a half-hitch. 
Take the hook out of the vise and invert it, Clouser style. 
Tie on another clump of white Neer Hair, just behind the lead eyes (into the gape of the hook). Come with the thread in front of the lead eyes, and tie in a modest clump of ice blue or pearl Wing 'n Flash. That should kind'a stand up, since the eyes are lifting it. Finally, take a clump of either light smoke gray or chartreuse Neer Hair and tie it on top. Each successive clump should be slightly longer than the first. Whip finish the head and epoxy or Sally Hansen. 
*Note from Troy:* Nothing complicated at all, but this combination of materials, colors, and shape are EXACTLY what those tasty little buggers want to eat. Took me about 4 years of experimenting to get to this point with them. Word of caution - don't dress them too heavy. They seem to like the sparse ones better than the bushy ones.


----------



## texasflycaster (Jun 16, 2009)

Just about any baitfish pattern works when they are running. We have been putting it on them with red over white synthetic clousers - weight the eyes based on depth of water. Hybrids love them too!


----------



## jzfrench (Apr 29, 2009)

Thanks for all of the feedback/suggestions. I went ahead and spooled one of my reels with a sinking line. I also appreciate the fly reccomendations. Hoping to get out this weekend.


----------



## davekelly (Dec 14, 2009)

jzfrench said:


> Thanks for all of the feedback/suggestions. I went ahead and spooled one of my reels with a sinking line. I also appreciate the fly reccomendations. Hoping to get out this weekend.


Please report back on conditions - success. Good - indifferent - bad.

Its time and a lot are interested the results.


----------



## Boboe (Feb 11, 2009)

Where about on the Pedernales do you fish?


----------



## texasflycaster (Jun 16, 2009)

My luck has changed slightly to black Seaducers with silver beadchain eyes. Hybrids just love 'em.


----------

